
Current State of Unladen Swallow (Towards a Faster Python) - apgwoz
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_01_02.shtml
======
d0mine
Direct link:
[http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_01_02...](http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_01_02.shtml#e1146)

